# ATI HD 7650M support



## aral (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Please excuse me if this has been asked before, I tried to search but didn't find a definite answer on the issue.

I am considering replacing Linux with FreeBSD 9.1 for my laptop but I am trying to double check several issues before I make the move. I am particularly worried about the ATI card support in FreeBSD; my end goal is to install GNOME2 and use the laptop for daily tasks. My question is, how can I know if the ATI HD 7650M is supported?  Excuse my ignorance here, I simply need the thing to work well when I install GNOME2 and if I ever decide to play some HD video, I'd want to have a smooth experience.


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 19, 2014)

It is supported since 10.0-RELEASE (and the driver will probably be MFC'd to 9-STABLE before 9.3-RELEASE). See https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#Ports.

BTW don't install GNOME 2, it's horribly broken. If you want GNOME, wait for 3.x (or install from the MarcusCom repository). If you want 2-like experience, install Xfce or Mate.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 19, 2014)

The 7650M should work on FreeBSD 10.0, but without acceleration.  That may not be a problem for daily use.


----------



## AndyUKG (Jan 20, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The 7650M should work on FreeBSD 10.0, but without acceleration.  That may not be a problem for daily use.



I suspect it will work with acceleration as it is in fact a rebranded 6000 series GPU...

http://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Radeon ... 632.0.html


----------



## aral (Jan 20, 2014)

Alright, thanks a lot for the answers  
I guess I'll go for the 10.0 release since it's ready.

I haven't tried neither xfce nor Mate before; guess I'll check them out in VirtualBox and see which one gets to my liking better.
Mentioning Gnome 3, where can I find the status of its port? (if it's available at all)


----------

